# Beretta Decision



## nick54 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hello all, I'm new to the forum and that is of course because I'm about to pull the trigger on a new Beretta. The pistol is being sold by Buds Guns Shop. This is a link to the gun Beretta 92 COMPACT 9mm 13RD SHIPS FREE. I know very little about this gun and would appreciate any info you can provide. What is the magazine part number? Will crimson trace LG402M grips fit, if not are there other options.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Welcome to the forum nick54. I just ordered one of these myself. They are a limited run of new compacts that have been previously discontinued for some time. Rumor has it this was a canceled overseas contract that has been made available in the states. Virtually identical to the full size 92 FS other than it is shortened in the slide/barrel and grip length. I can't tell you the mag number as I don't have mine yet but they are relatively common and affordable through a variety of sources. It will accept the full size 92 mags as well although they will extend a bit below the grip.

That CT grip, if it is for the full size, will not fit the shorted compact grip. Due to their discontined status I would be surprised if a crimson trace grip were available for them but it would be worth checking into directly. Not sure how ameniable those grips are to cutting and customizing to fit but that might also be an option.

I'm pretty stoked about these. I have seen the occasional 40 S&W used or new on the gun show tables but never a 9mm let alone brand spanking new Italian made. This is a classic get them while they last situation that might not be seen again. I couldn't resist. Good luck with your decision.

T


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

As far as I know Crimson Trace does not have them for the Compact.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, there is no option for laser grips for the compact 92. Sorry


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

thanks for asking the question, I never even knew about this weapon, I don't know why the military isn't using them??? 

I mean, we've already got the 92fs as the m9 standard service pistol, why opt for the sig 228 (m11) for a compact carry option which beretta made/makes a compact version?


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Sounds like the 92 Compact L might be more than just a brief overstock sell off after all. My local shop has a new one in stock that they ordered and received from Beretta. Per the manager they are back in the line up for dealers to order. It's a small shop so they are not exactly first in line to get newly released products. Also finding info that other shops have them in quantity as well. I think this is a good thing and hope it is true. I would not be the least bit surprised if they do much better in sales now than they ever did before thanks to the internet. I bought one and if they bring back the Centurian I'll get one of those too.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Sounds like good news if you are looking for a 92 Compact.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have 1 on hold for when I return back home to Texas.


----------

